# FR: they/these are - ce sont / ces (?) sont + pluriel



## david314

_Ce sont des Armani._

Can someone please explain why "ce" is used here instead of the plural "ces"?  Does it have something to do with back-to-back "s"s?  Merci d'avance

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also FR: c'est / ce sont + pluriel.


----------



## Franglais1969

David,

I know that this construction is correct; unfortunately, I don't know the whys and wherefores.

Sorry.


----------



## kats

It's not just with Armanis.  I can't ever think of a time I've heard "ces sont."

It's always "ce" before "sont," unless, of course, it's "ils" or "elles."


----------



## Gez

Here's something on the topic: http://grammaire.reverso.net/index_alpha/Fiches/fiche217.htm

The thing is, "ce" is a one-size fit-all pronoun here. But if you use it as a sort of article, then it's accorded.
"Ce sont des problèmes épineux."
"Ces problèmes sont épineux."

Note that "ce sont des <noun>" is changed by "ces <noun> sont."

However, you can't always make that. If you say just "Ce sont des problèmes", the sentence "Ces problèmes sont" is a bit strange (though it's actually correct, it just means they exist, but the use of être without a complement is rare as we'd prefer the verb exister then).


----------



## Bostonien

Basically, we're talking about two different meanings of the word "ce", each corresponding to a different part of speech.

The word "ce" can be a demonstrative adjective, in which case it must agree in gender and in number with the thing(s) being described.

Ce livre
Cette personne
Ces gens

However, "ce" can also be a demonstrative pronoun, and as a pronoun it is invariable.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il veut faire aujourd'hui.
C'est exactement ce dont j'ai besoin.
C'est la vie.
Ce sont les meilleurs livres que j'aie jamais lus.

Sorry for the all the grammar. Basically what *Gez* said is all you really need to know. If a noun comes directly after the "ce", then it's generally going to work as an adjective so it must agree (ce / cette / ces). If something other than a noun comes after (ce que, ce dont, ce sont, c'est), then it's not an adjective and therefore doesn't agree.

Also, I would tend to say "Ce sont *des* Armanis" to say "These are Armanis", but I don't know what the original source is.


----------



## niknan

Désolé si cette question est déjà posée, mais...

J'ai souvent lu les phrases qui commencent comme "Ce sont..." Je vous pose la question de pourquoi on ne fait pas l'accord et dit "Ces sont..."
Est-ce qu'il y a deux significances différentes pour les deux phrases?


Merci!


----------



## BillyTheBanana

"Ces sont" ne se dit jamais. Lorsqu'il fonctionne comme pronom, "ce" est invariable. A ne pas confondre avec "ce" en tant qu'adjectif (ce livre, cette scène, ces bananes, etc.)


----------



## Jfoe

Why isnt ces sont? It doesn't make sense to me, because ces is the plural, and ce is the singular, but ce sont means these are, rather than ces sont, which would also logically mean the same thing. Please explain.
Thanks!
Jfoe


----------



## la grive solitaire

When _ce_ is used with a _noun_, it is a demonstrative *adjective*, meaning "this/that"  However, when it is used with a _verb_, _ce _functions like a *pronoun* (it/they). Thus _ce _with the plural verb_ sont_ means "they are".  The singular _c'est _(a contraction of ce + est)  means "it is".

This link should help:http://www.laits.utexas.edu/tex/gr/pro3.html


----------



## CapnPrep

Sorry, there is no logical explanation. The subject in this construction is always the pronoun _ce_, no matter what comes next (singular _est_ or plural _est/sont_). _Ces_ is never used as a pronoun, only as a demonstrative determiner followed by a noun.


----------



## Francophile_Down Under

Hi, I'm wondering whether it is correct to ce sont instead of ces sont in the following sentence:

"Chaque jour je vois trop de gens qui vivent dans la rues, qui n'ont rien. Ce/Ces sont les chômeurs, les plus démunis, les sans-abri, et pendant que nous dormons paisiblement, ils ont froid, soif et faim!"

I would think that it's ces (so that the verb and subject agree), but my Lyonnaise friend is quite adament that it's ce. Can someone please help with this?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## snarkhunter

Yes, she right.
In the singular, you would use "C'est..."
In the plural, you would use "Ce sont..."

As to "Ces sont..", it does not exist, unless the subject be included as well.

"Ces gens sont..."


----------



## Anandora

Je voudrais dire "These are the words of the widow" en français. C'est un interview avec une veuve, donc les mots que j'ai écrit sont les mots de la veuve.  

Je sais que c'est "__?__ sont les mots de la veuve", et j'ai dit "Ces sont les mots de la veuve" à mon prof mais elle a dit que le mot "ces" était un erreur. 

Qu'est que c'est le mot correct?


THANK YOU SO MUCH 
MERCI!!!!


----------



## Ry1991

Vous y êtes presque.  Il faut tout simplement supprimer le 's'.

C'est donc: "*Ce sont* les mots..."

On utilise "ces" comme adjectif démonstratif, par exemple: Quels mots?  *Ces* mots-là.
Mais en ce qui concerne l'idée de "c'est" à la troisième personne du pluriel, on dit "*ce sont*".


----------



## LorenD

Hi, I am writing a French oral about the world of work (work experience, part-time jobs etc) and would like to say *"**these are the main jobs" *(which I did every day, on my work experience)*

My attempt: "Ces sont les travails principales"* - How would this be said in French? My teacher says that the word "ces" is wrong here?


----------



## guillaume42

On dira "*ce* sont les *tâches* principales*"*. "ces" s'utilisent devant un nom pluriel, pas devant un verbe.


----------



## PlasticDream

Hi,

"Ce sont les travaux principaux." 
"travail" and "principal" are like "journal" / "journaux", "cheval" / "chevaux"  .


----------

